# New Luxe Provence Box (Spoilers)



## Geek2 (Sep 2, 2015)

There is a new box available that is also similar to Ouiplease sounds like. Thanks @@aihutch for the info in the ouiplease thread!

http://www.luxe-provence-box.com/

It's a quarterly box for $195 or $680 annually.


----------



## kkat (Sep 2, 2015)

Just saw on MSA:

*Our Autumn Parcel includes rich olive woods, French linens and a porcelain luxury object from Limoges, along with seasonal home scents from the iconic Grasse perfume region*. Each item is hand-selected, created with passion in Provence and shipped with care to your door. Shipping for this parcel begins September 25, 2015.

More Details: 

http://www.luxe-provence-box.com/products/our-autumn-luxe-provence-box-subscription
 

I am so tempted, but $195 is a lot of money for 4-5 items...The quality sounds amazing, but I can always get a porcelain votive holder and linens at TJ Maxx, haha!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hard to resist,though.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Sep 2, 2015)

I would typically never spend this much on a box, but after going to their site, I have to give this a try.  Everything looks so elegant and fun, very exciting.  I've talked myself into it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 2, 2015)

After reading this:

Our Autumn Parcel includes rich olive woods, French linens and a porcelain luxury object from Limoges, along with seasonal home scents from the iconic Grasse perfume region.

I decided against ordering. I just don't think that anything they could send would be worth $200 to me. Napkins and "home scents" just don't do it for me. Although Limoges... and that Rose et Marius are beautiful. Just not beautiful enough to justify it for myself.

But I'm also already getting OuiPlease so...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 2, 2015)

The Rose et Marius tumbler would probably be the Limoges item, as that's where they're made. 

This box is very tempting.


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 2, 2015)

I signed up for their first box since I'm a sucker for anything that is "luxe" and "French".  I hope I don't like it too much because it's really pushing the budget it if I fall in love and have to get the yearly subscription.  On the plus side, yearly subscribers get to personalize their boxes.


----------



## MET (Sep 2, 2015)

Seriously I have NO willpower.   I ordered the annual box as an early Christmas gift to myself (that's my story and I'm sticking with it).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 2, 2015)

ugh, I'm probably going to do it. here are some brands:

http://www.luxe-provence.com/luxe-provence-launch-event-photos/


----------



## DianeER (Sep 2, 2015)

OK, I'm on the Luxe Provence train now with the rest of you.
Use code 1000LIKES for a $20 discount when you order.


----------



## MET (Sep 2, 2015)

According to their FB page they are almost sold out : "Luxe Provence We are nearly sold-out for the Autumn parcel... be sure to place your order quick! 3 hrs"

I have been in love with Rose et Marius since the Oui Please brand introduction and cannot wait for the first box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 2, 2015)

I want to sign up for this box but $200 is just is past my risk level. I'll do a $100 at the bat of an eye but $200 is A different level... Has anyone ever received a box to date that they think is worth $200 to them??? The first NM PS box was pretty grand for $250.00 but I can't think of any others


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 2, 2015)

BUT on another hand... I TOTALLY want THIS!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 3, 2015)

The price is past my risk level as well but it's very tempting. I'm excited for you all who jumped on this though. Can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah.  One time (test it out) vs annual.  Hmmmm.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## tinysurprise (Sep 3, 2015)

according to their FAQ, you can return the box if you don't like it....!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 3, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> according to their FAQ, you can return the box if you don't like it....!


annual subscribers only right?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 5, 2015)

this might be the rich olive wood: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/429812358163559988/


----------



## DianeER (Sep 5, 2015)

Ohhhhh my, that would be delightful.


----------



## MET (Sep 5, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> this might be the rich olive wood: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/429812358163559988/


Great find!  Oh my the chocolates look delicious and the packaging is beyond lovely....

      http://www.zchocolat.com/shop/en/mahogany-collection/229-sapphire.html


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 5, 2015)

That's mahogany instead of olivewood, but I'd love so much if that's what it is, because then it would contain chocolate!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 6, 2015)

Just thinking about what might be in this box based on the clues...
 
There is a reference in the comments on MSA about ‘candles’ with the tumbler. It could be one candle, or it could be a set of two mini candles that’s also offered by Rose et Marius.

At first I thought the tumbler/candle might count for two items, but the hint is home scents from Grasse. That's not very helpful as Grasse is famous for perfume, but one of their partners is there and has a line of home fragrance:
http://www.lafleuroranger.com/en/88-interior-fragrances

Olive wood is most often used in kitchen items. I don’t have a guess at the brand, but here are a couple:
http://www.berardfrance.com
http://www.provenceencouleur.com/#!new-colour-collection/cy0z

For linens, I have no idea, though there have seen pics of fabric on Pinterest and other places. One I saw but can’t find again showed what looked like small table cloths. Provencal linens are usually colourful florals. 

The brocante photos have shown door knockers, drawer pulls and pocket watches. I imagine there will be a lot of variation.

I'm not worried about liking this first box, but I do wonder what they could put in future boxes. The winter box is listed as a holiday box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 7, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> That's mahogany instead of olivewood, but I'd love so much if that's what it is, because then it would contain chocolate!


it looks like the box and chocolate were things they gave away at their launch party.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2015)

this could end up in there: http://www.lafleuroranger.com/en/153-collection-les-inedits


----------



## kkat (Sep 9, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> this could end up in there: http://www.lafleuror...ion-les-inedits


I wondered about that product as well!  Their FAQ says this, though, so we shall see, I guess! 

_"We do not ship alcohol, liquids, perfumes, restricted food items, dangerous objects or other goods that require additional duty fees. " _


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2015)

kkat said:


> I wondered about that product as well!  Their FAQ says this, though, so we shall see, I guess!
> 
> _"We do not ship alcohol, liquids, perfumes, restricted food items, dangerous objects or other goods that require additional duty fees. " _


Oh wow. How would they not ship perfumes?  shocking.  pay the fees.  we are paying a lot for the boxes. 

EDIT: just read the FAQs,  that applies to other countries than those listed where they ship (I think):

A few other countries may apply a duty tax (see below). The tax is not applied consistently and cannot be assessed in advance. Nevertheless, we always make absolutely certain that your gift recipient does not pay any taxes upon delivery which is why we ship D.D.P (Delivery Duties Paid). We do not ship alcohol, liquids, perfumes, restricted food items, dangerous objects or other goods that require additional duty fees....blah blah blah

_Countries that may apply duties and tariffs include : Argentina, Bahamas, Bangladesh, Barbados, Bermuda, Brazil, Canada, Canary Islands, Cayman Island, China, Colombia, Curacao, Ecuador, Egypt, El Salvador, French Guiana, Gabon, Grenada, Guadeloupe, Guatemala, Honduras, Iceland, India, Indonesia, Israel, Ivory Coast, Japan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Malaysia, Martinique, Mauritius, Mexico, Mongolia, Morocco, Myanmar, New Caledonia, Norway, Oman, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Puerto-Rico, Reunion Island, South Africa, South Korea, Sri Lanka, Taiwan, Tanzania, Thailand, Trinidad and Tobago, Uruguay, Venezuela, Vietnam, Zambia._


----------



## MET (Sep 24, 2015)

So excited - sounds like shipping begins tomorrow!  From their Facebook page:

Un grand MERCI... to our first season's Luxe Provence Box clients. A beautiful sold-out success thanks to you. Packaged and coming your way starting this Friday. We cannot wait to announce the next season's curation! Details coming very soon.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 24, 2015)

I know. I'm super psyched too. I hope they offer a discount again. I will try again if I see this first box is a success.  But likely not at full price.  If discount, will go for annual.  Need some level of review before doing that again.


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Sep 25, 2015)

Full spoilers were sent with shipping information via email.

http://www.luxe-provence.com/autumn/?utm_source=Luxe+Provence+Newsletter+Sign-up&amp;utm_campaign=e3ca6a6515-Luxe_Provence_Autumn_Shipment&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_c3cd8b8305-e3ca6a6515-301747969&amp;ct=t(Luxe_Provence_Launch_Event2_5_2015)


----------



## DianeER (Sep 25, 2015)

The shipping info email also mentioned that they try their best to avoid import duties but cannot promise, so be aware. Their estimated delivery date is Oct. 5 and they will send DHL tracking in a few days.

Now to decide if I will look at the spoilers list (no pictures, just a list, they said) before the box arrives. (Ha ha ha, who am I kidding.)


----------



## DianeER (Sep 25, 2015)

cybeline said:


> Full spoilers were sent with shipping information via email.


They say they will provide an unboxing on Sept. 28 after the boxes are on their way.

(P.S. Yes, I peeked.)


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Sep 25, 2015)

DianeER said:


> They say they will provide an unboxing on Sept. 28 after the boxes are on their way.
> 
> (P.S. Yes, I peeked.)


 Oh me too  /emoticons/biggr[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Sep 25, 2015)

Does anyone remember if they said "antique item" in ALL yearly subscription? It was my thought, but I went to the website this morning and it said it will be included in the final package. I think I would remember that. I was under the impression that for every box you would get a little surprise if you had the yearly subscription. Can anyone confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## aniadania (Sep 25, 2015)

cybeline said:


> Does anyone remember if they said "antique item" in ALL yearly subscription? It was my thought, but I went to the website this morning and it said it will be included in the final package. I think I would remember that. I was under the impression that for every box you would get a little surprise if you had the yearly subscription. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Thanks!


You will get an antique item in this shipment. People who subscribe later will get it in the last shipment of their annual.


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Sep 25, 2015)

aniadania said:


> You will get an antique item in this shipment. People who subscribe later will get it in the last shipment of their annual.


 Thanks! Where did you see that info? I still can't find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Sep 25, 2015)

cybeline said:


> Thanks! Where did you see that info? I still can't find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I see that they changed the post with the spoilers to include it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"*Bonus Antique Gift:* For our Annual Subscribers, we have included a special found treasure from the brocantes and village antique markets throughout France"


----------



## MET (Sep 25, 2015)

Very "luxe" messaging about the delivery status and process.  Although my heart did drop a little when I saw a delivery date of around the 5th October  SO glad that they posted spoilers and are doing an unboxing that will definitely hold me over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 25, 2015)

This is pretty much what I expected and it sounds like a great box. It's a good sign that they actually managed to ship on time.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 25, 2015)

Yeah, me too. I was looking to get one of the kitchen item online (not that brand) - because the Frenchbox included cute ones that I cannot seem to get in a trade. I still want one of those though too!  Very excited for this box (will consider an annual subscription if they offer a discount again - it's very steep indeed).


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyone else getting their box today? If so, post pictures! Mine is listed as 'With delivery courier' with a delivery time of 'Today by End of Day'.


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 28, 2015)

@@MoiSurtout Where did you see your tracking info?  I logged onto my account and even though I received an email saying my parcel is on it's way I do not have a specific tracking #.  It still shows as "unfullfilled" on my account page.


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok, I just emailed them about it because I do not want to miss the delivery since this package needs to be signed for.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 28, 2015)

I received an email with the tracking number, and I did have to sign for it. I posted pics on instagram, #luxeprovence

What I got and some thoughts about it...



Spoiler



*Tumbler*

I got a reddish one. It looks like a deep red on the website, but it's kind of rosey in person. I really love the colour and pattern, but should point out that I chose cool colours in the colour options. Although I was initially drawn to the green in the spoiler pics, I was just thinking last night that I liked this exact one best, so it's as if they read my mind. 

*Candles*

There are two small candles instead of one big one, so I assume everyone gets both the melon and fig candles. I could smell them before I opened the box and can't wait to burn them. 

*Cutting board*

It's small but lovely. I wanted to use it more for display, so I'm glad it's the type that doesn't have a handle. The wood grain is very pretty. 

*Tea towel*

I got one depicting a smug waiter! I love it. There's one of a fisher and honestly I was really hoping NOT to get that one! Anything but that! So when I saw this guy and his little smirk, I was very relieved. 

*Brocante gift*

I received a beautiful enamel box that looks just like the sort of thing I'd pick out myself. I don't think I saw anything like it in their preview pics, so it was a complete surprise. 

*Truffle salt*

It smells truffly and I look forward to trying it on eggs. 

*Soap*

This was the only thing I was a little disappointed about, because it's more 'hotel soap' size. I thought that since they mentioned it specifically, that it would be bigger. 

*Also*

There was a card about Rose et Marius, and a little note from Luxe Provence. The packaging is a big white box with their metallic logo embossed, very nice. It doesn't feel as sturdy as some of the other luxury boxes, but makes a nice presentation. I didn't receive any other samples, and there were not discount codes or anything like that. 



A few more thoughts...

This is one of the nicest boxes I've ever gotten, and I won't be swapping or gifting a single thing. It's rare that this happens! This is also the most 'me' box that I've ever gotten. Every item is something I'd have purchased myself if I saw it in a shop, and I love the variations I received. 

At the same time, it was an expensive box. I am not convinced they hit their promise of $100 over the $195 individual box price. Most of the allure this time was the tumbler, which seems hard to top for future boxes. So I'm very pleased with this box because I love the items so much, but I have more of a 'wait and see' attitude about the next.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 28, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> I received an email with the tracking number, and I did have to sign for it. I posted pics on instagram, #luxeprovence
> 
> What I got and some thoughts about it...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this info!  I too was drawn in by the tumbler, which was the reason that I stayed w/ the seasonal versus annual.  Maybe annual folks got packages earlier - priority shipping. That is a great benefit.  Sounds lovely. would LOVE to see pics, if possible, of anyone's box. Mine isn't due until Oct 5th. 

EDIT - I see you posted on instagram.. will go look. THANKS


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 28, 2015)

Your brocante item is gorgeous! I would love to buy one of those somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 28, 2015)

Am I really the only one who got a box today? I'm never first, so it seems so strange. I'm dying to see everyone's variations and brocante gifts!

Some pics:



Spoiler


----------



## MET (Sep 28, 2015)

@@MoiSurtout - unfortunately I couldn't locate your pictures but the contents sound wonderful!    I missed that the pictures were posted on MUT.  I really like the tumbler and box!


----------



## DianeER (Sep 29, 2015)

Has anyone else received their parcel or at least a shipment tracking notice? Still waiting here...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 29, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Has anyone else received their parcel or at least a shipment tracking notice? Still waiting here...


nothing. but i am not annual. they said we would get our shipping info on the 1st and packages to arrive 5th


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 29, 2015)

I received my tracking the morning of the day it arrived, so you might not get tracking until the 5th.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 29, 2015)

Here's the logistics info - :

_Your Luxe Provence Autumn boxes have been received 25th of September at our facility and the boxes will be loaded by our international carrier on the 28th of September. The transit time between our facility and the air shipment is about 3 business days and I have already scheduled the flight. _

_Your parcels will take off from Marseille Airport on the 1st October__ and will de delivered in the USA, Asia and Europe likely by the 5th of October. We will send DHL tracking information to you in the next few days so you can track the progress." _


----------



## MET (Sep 29, 2015)

DianeER said:


> DianeER, on 29 Sept 2015 - 09:37 AM, said:Has anyone else received their parcel or at least a shipment tracking notice? Still waiting here...


Not yet - I have an annual subscription.  With DHL I have found that it is really based on your location.  So hopefully soon.  With my luck mine will be delivered on Saturday since my delivery is my work address - that would be the happiest Monday ever    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 30, 2015)

They have the next parcel up for sale now.  I'm not 100% convinced given the price is $195.  It's hefty.  Sure, this is a gorgeous first box.  The partnerships with Rose et Marius makes up most of the box (small tumbler, 2 small candles, the soap).  I'm sure they will find exquisite items.  But $195 is steep for me to splurge.  I did it one time because I convinced myself that I would buy the tumbler at $100 (though I would have been able to pick which one I liked). 

Escape from the winter cool and experience Dolce Vita Provençal. Packed with warmth, pleasure and indulgence just for you. Been naughty or nice this year? Doesn't matter, this luxury French box is just for you. On Pre-Sale now with shipping in early December 2015.

_More details coming soon..._


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 30, 2015)

Based on pictures, I think they are hinting at a scarf for the next parcel.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 30, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> Based on pictures, I think they are hinting at a scarf for the next parcel.


My thoughts as well. I wonder how people with annual subscriptions will feel since the first box was so heavily weighted on home items. I'm sure it will be a lovely box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 30, 2015)

They're reveal is posted online - http://www.luxe-provence.com/autumn/

should say it shows the cutting board and mentions this (not sure what that means for the next ones): As a special thank you, for making this first season such a hit, each parcel comes packaged in a limited edition, extra-large Luxe Provence collector’s box. Perfect for storing sweaters, or collectibles.


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 30, 2015)

@@boxesandboxes I hear you about the second box at $195.  That is A LOT of money that I don't want to spend around the holidays.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, I'm a little disappointed in the autumn box, not sure why I am feeling that way as the box looks stellar!   I am feeling a little crabby that we're receiving small candles and soaps when I thought at this price point we would receive full size items.  Or, maybe it's just box overload? I went at the box addiction really hard starting in April.  It may just be the case that I will like Luxe Provence more once I can touch and see it with my own eyes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah, not sure how I am feeling about it myself. And it looks like forever until we get the boxes (interesting one was delivered early).  The soap was the same as ouiplease size.  This box, I think is really great (but I definitely value the tumbler and justify the cost around that).  However, let's say the next box was similar but with a $200 scarf and some smaller soaps etc, I would not be happy paying $195.  In this regard, ouiplease did an amazing job for a few months.  I got a $195 scarf as well as tons of other french items - and for a LOT LESS.  However, each of these items (LP) indeed are luxurious.  I just can't get my head around the price point for this LP box.  For me, I expect just a little less than a PopSugar Neiman Marcus box (which is valued at $600, while paying $250), which I buy in a minute when presented.   I think I will sit out the next box.   Unless when it gets here, I change my mind... why, oh, why no tracking info?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: and the packing of OP is amazing.  Always love that box.   Does it sound like only the first box for LP will be this nice?  Can't tell by what they said by this first one ..." limited edition, extra-large, Luxe Provence collectors box"...I don't know....guess I may have box overload too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 1, 2015)

I mean, I am really looking forward to this box..and value the olive board and tumbler.  I am hoping for another design on the towel (but discovered Torchons &amp; Bouchon recently and bought some of those).... I will like the candle(s) I'm sure once here....salt well, maybe I can pick up some culinary skills trying it out..... overall, excited for this box... It's just the next box that puzzles me.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2015)

I feel like $195 is just too much. Especially when compared to OuiPlease.

And if the tumbler isn't your style, that is a huge portion of the box value in one item that someone may or may not like! That's scary!

I mean I totally understand the appeal of getting products directly from France but... $195? I could get two seasons of Popsugar LE for that! Although, PSLE wouldn't have French-tasticness in it.

Between OuiPlease and LP, I think I'd go with OuiPlease (even with their crazy issues) with a coupon first.


----------



## LindaF (Oct 1, 2015)

just got my DHL tracking number this morning.  It was in my spam mail.  Super excited!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DianeER (Oct 1, 2015)

@@MoiSurtout did you have to pay any customs duties? I don't recall seeing that you did, but I might have missed it.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 1, 2015)

LindaF said:


> just got my DHL tracking number this morning.  It was in my spam mail.  Super excited!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My DHL tracking number just showed up also!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 1, 2015)

DianeER said:


> My DHL tracking number just showed up also!


Are you both annual?  mine hasn't appeared but I am seasonal.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 1, 2015)

@@DianeER No, I didn't pay any customs duties. If you are in the US, I believe the price of the box is below the value that you'd need to pay duties on it. If you're in Canada, you probably have to pay like you do for everything else.


----------



## Cupcakes (Oct 1, 2015)

My DHL tracking showed up last night so hopefully I'll receive it shortly.  :wub:


----------



## DianeER (Oct 1, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Are you both annual?  mine hasn't appeared but I am seasonal.


I am annual.


----------



## LindaF (Oct 1, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Are you both annual? mine hasn't appeared but I am seasonal.



I'm an annual subscriber


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 1, 2015)

I have no tracking at all.  Granted Im seasonal. Prefer to not have seen any spoilers this far in advance if shipping is going to be this long still.  Find it bizarre that one box was delivered so early.  Lucky lady for sure. Oh well, will just wait...


----------



## DianeER (Oct 2, 2015)

My tracking says my box has been processed through Leipzig, Germany and is expected to be delivered by DHL on Monday. Can hardly wait!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 2, 2015)

Look forward to seeing everyone's options!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 2, 2015)

Someone on MSA's box was delivered today. Anyone else get a delivery?


----------



## Cupcakes (Oct 2, 2015)

Mine left France and now it is in Germany.  It's suppose to be here on Monday.  Can't wait! :wub:


----------



## MET (Oct 2, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> Cupcakes, on 02 Oct 2015 - 7:23 PM, said:Mine left France and now it is in Germany.  It's suppose to be here on Monday.  Can't wait! :wub:


Same here.  Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 2, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> Mine left France and now it is in Germany.  It's suppose to be here on Monday.  Can't wait! :wub:


Ditto, exactly the same situation here! Fingers crossed for Monday (and no interference from Hurricane Joaquin).


----------



## DianeER (Oct 3, 2015)

Mine's in Cincinnati now!


----------



## DianeER (Oct 5, 2015)

My box was just delivered. I am 100% thrilled with all of my variations on the items.

I received a Neou design beige tumbler, a full-sized fig candle, and a tea towel in a gorgeous gladiolus design, in addition to the standard RM soap, olive wood cutting board (which is gorgeous but small) in a rounded-edge rectangle design, and the truffle salt.





I also received a brocante gift of an antique brooch which I am very happy with.




The box itself is very nicely tied up in a bow and within a plastic bag for shipping, with plenty of padding inside the outer box.




I did have to sign for the package but did not have to pay any customs duties.

I am a happy subscriber!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 5, 2015)

DianeER said:


> My box was just delivered. I am 100% thrilled with all of my variations on the items.
> 
> I received a Neou design beige tumbler, a full-sized fig candle, and a tea towel in a gorgeous gladiolus design, in addition to the standard RM soap, olive wood cutting board (which is gorgeous but small) in a rounded-edge rectangle design, and the truffle salt.
> 
> ...


wow!  I got the same tumbler and I LOVE it!  It was actually my first choice after looking through the site.  I got the 2 smaller candles. But honestly, they smell so DIVINE!  Can't be something one would know without it in front of them. I got a variation on the board (seems even smaller as has a handle - love it tho).  I got the lavender print in tea towel.  ABSOLUTELY enjoying the fabric.  Again, not something one can know without it in front of them.  SO HAPPY WITH THIS BOX!!


----------



## Cecilia Batmalle (Oct 5, 2015)

Just received mine (I live in Atlanta). Loved it. Will not swap anything, which is pretty rare. 


Ju
 
  
I received the tumbler is Oustan blue:
http://www.roseetmarius.com/en/creation-coffret?step=2&amp;tid=17
 
With 2 small candles that smell amazing and so strong: Figuiers and Melon&amp;Basil
http://www.roseetmarius.com/en/6-scented-refills?#typeproduitsFilter-38
 
The tea towel "Fleur 2":
http://www.serielimiteelouise.com/torchons-en-lin-lave/fleur-2-1
 
Rose et Marius soap: http://www.roseetmarius.com/en/6-scented-refills?#typeproduitsFilter-38
 
Olive wood cutting board, the truffle salt (I had just ran out so this is great)
 
and a brocante item. Only item that I will not use but would make a great gift.
 
Extremely happy with my box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 5, 2015)

So glad everyone's getting their boxes now! I've been eating eggs with truffles salt for breakfast often since getting this box. 

@@DianeER That brooch is beautiful!

The only problem now is that I want all the variations in tumblers and linens. It's not that I don't love the ones I got, I just want everybody else's too! (I'm greedy...)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll have to google a good recipe


----------



## MET (Oct 5, 2015)

I LOVE all of the variations!  My box is in DHL purgatory - they can't seem to find my house :wacko:


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 6, 2015)

MET said:


> I LOVE all of the variations!  My box is in DHL purgatory - they can't seem to find my house :wacko:


hope you got it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Oct 6, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 06 Oct 2015 - 2:21 PM, said:hope you got it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope - they found me but I wasn't at home.  Tomorrow for sure ...can't wait to see my variations.


----------



## MET (Oct 7, 2015)

Yay, I finally received my box.  My box was similar to MoiSurtout with the variation in the brocante gift.  Also an antique brooch


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 10, 2015)

those look nice


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 19, 2015)

A little new info:
 



> Escape from the winter cool this season to the sunny Côte d'Azur for a taste of that Dolce Vita Provençale living that attracted the likes of Brigitte Bardot. "Brigitte" is the inspiration behind one of the exclusive collaborations being produced right now featured inside next season's box (valued at 149 euros alone)! This curation delivers that iconic South of France style, along with luxury silk and pure indulgence. More details to be announced very soon...
> 
> *Shipping Early December - The Perfect Holiday Gift*
> Our winter parcel arrives around the world before the busy holiday season, just in time to experience a private escape to the beautiful Mediterranean seaside. Our annual subscribers will receive priority shipping early December. We will send out more details in November and international tracking information upon departure from France.


Silk scarf, probably, but I'm not finding any hints about the maker. 

Something from Les Olivades, maybe? Just a random guess though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 19, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> A little new info:
> 
> Silk scarf, probably, but I'm not finding any hints about the maker.
> 
> Something from Les Olivades, maybe? Just a random guess though.


totally agree. can't wait to see what you all get!  I'm sitting these out.  I do love my first parcel though.  Just worked out for me w/ the colors and items.  Can't risk that again at that price point though.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 21, 2015)

I was way off in my guess! According to MSA, it's



Spoiler



Sunglasses from Waiting for the Sun, possibly these:

http://www.waitingforthesun.fr/accueil/17-brigitte-corso-naturel.html


----------



## DianeER (Oct 21, 2015)

Gorgeous! But...



Spoiler



I hate when boxes include sunglasses. Surely I'm not the only one of their customers who wears prescription eyeglasses (and sunglasses) and has no use for these?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 5, 2015)

Spoiler!



Spoiler






> Very excited about our working with Concept Provence on next season's delivery.


Also the box description has been updated with details about the Brigitte sunglasses, which are 'shipping two color options'. One is probably the natural wood shown in spoilers, but I've seen two different versions that use black, so not sure which it would be.

It also says there will be 'three other luxury items included' and:



> This curation is sure to deliver that iconic South of France style and indulgence with luxury French silk and delicious, seasonal Provence delights.


So that means the items are probably sunglasses, something silk, item from Concept Provence, and a food item. 

Most interestingly, they have also updated to list brands, and specifically say they are 'Luxe Provence box brands' – as opposed to the companies they partner with for their event-planning business. The new ones are:

•  Z Chocolat – they did provide chocolates for an event, but I'm hoping this does really mean chocolates in the box. But I'm not getting my hopes up. 

•  Souleiado, which has scarves similar to some shown on the site. (Maybe we'd get a pocket scarf?)

•  Safranum, which sells saffron items. (I didn't know it grew in Provence!) 



Also, they have a shop now! I ordered two of the tea towels:

http://www.luxe-provence-box.com/collections/the-boutique

Not much in it yet, but I expect there will be more after December.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 5, 2015)

I know I was looking and crushing hard on that shop page just waiting slowly fill it up yay


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 7, 2015)

Spoiler confirmation on Facebook...



Spoiler






It might be this one, 69€

http://www.souleiado.com/foulard-en-twill-de-soie-galaxie-noir-et-turquoise-60x60-cm

I would love to get that exact one...


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 7, 2015)

very pretty I want it


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 8, 2015)

kkat said:


> Just saw on MSA:
> 
> *Our Autumn Parcel includes rich olive woods, French linens and a porcelain luxury object from Limoges, along with seasonal home scents from the iconic Grasse perfume region*. Each item is hand-selected, created with passion in Provence and shipped with care to your door. Shipping for this parcel begins September 25, 2015.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you. $195 is just outragous for a box. I can see spending that as a one-time thing but to expect that every quarter is a lot to ask for. The box is great but it isnt WOW I can't live without these items. With stores like One Kings Lane and Home Goods, it is possible now to get really amazing items at a reasonable price. I really think some of these boxes are going to have to step it up or they just won't make it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2015)

In defense of this box, they ship items from France. They are exceptional quality.  And the shipping is included.   That said, I was thrilled w/ my first box (still love that truffle salt on my morning eggs!) and happy with what I received; however, I am not subscribing annually as it is just too much for my budget.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 12, 2015)

I received an email this AM as an annual subscriber asking me to customize my box!  I'm very excited about receiving these items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Spoiler



Choice between 2 sunglasses - black or natural

Choice between 2 scarves

This one was already posted: http://www.souleiado.com/foulard-en-twill-de-soie-galaxie-noir-et-turquoise-60x60-cm

I believe this is the other option not already posted: http://www.souleiado.com/foulard-en-chiffon-de-soie-friandise-rose-et-jaune-60x60-cm


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 20, 2015)

Last day to order! And the final item has been revealed...

 


Spoiler



Today Is The Last Day to Place Your Parcel Order This Season. We have only a few more winter parcels are left with shipping starting November 27th, 2015. Be sure to reserve yours today.
 
Let us deliver the ultimate curated gift this season to the lover of French luxury on your list with our limited edition parcel V2: Winter Escape Dolce Vita Style.
 
We are so pleased to announce the final brand collaboration in this Winter's Parcel. Each parcel contains a decadent luxe gift from zChocolat.com, our absolute favorite, artisan chocolatier. So don't delay, this is it. Last day to order and give that Dolce Vita a luxury gift package, or simply treat yourself!
 
Final Orders Must be Placed by Today, Friday November 20th, While Supplies Last
 
We are shipping out VIP Annual Subscriber's Parcels beginning Friday, November 27th to ensure these luxury Winter Boxes arrive well in advance of the holiday.
 
Black Friday VIP Private Sale - By Email Only
 
And be sure to keep an eye on your inbox next Friday November 27th. We will feature a special email only offers for our Newsletter subscribers. This is a special, opportunity to purchase luxe gift items shipped from beautiful Provence with our partners and favorite brands. Stay tuned for more details...


 
So in all it's...


Spoiler



wooden sunglasses, silk scarf, body/bath item &amp; chocolates. I'm very excited about this box!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 20, 2015)

this box looks good not a problem box (so far) like ouiplease and I am sorry ellada lane is looking sketchy to me as well. when I get back to employment I will consider this heavily or at least buy from their shop store


----------



## DianeER (Nov 27, 2015)

I do believe I just got a DHL tracking message regarding this box, with a scheduled delivery Monday! (It came from Z CHOCOLAT in Marseille, pretty sure it's Luxe Provence.)


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 27, 2015)

I bet you're right, since it's the first day of shipping. Last time I got my box really early, so maybe you're the lucky one this time? If so, post pictures!
 



> Clients who placed orders for our V2: Winter Escape Parcel will be receiving your DHL International Tracking information beginning Friday, November 27 - Monday, November 30th. We were able to source even more color and design options for our gorgeous silk scarves, which we are thrilled to surprise you with!


Another email:
 



> Black Friday Starts Early...Annual Memberships for $695 (from $900, save $205 off the regular price)!
> 
> Our Annual Luxe Provence Box Memberships are an exclusive opportunity to experience each change of season with a beautifully curated collection of gift items shipped from Provence. Shop today and enjoy a significant savings over the single parcel price of $225! We've just re-opened our Annual Subscriber option and they are sure to go quick. Give yourself the ultimate luxe gift of the season. This is a limited time one-day offer beginning NOW!
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaF (Nov 30, 2015)

My box was delivered this morning to my work.  I love everything in it.  I also like that there was a card addressed to me wishing me "Happy Holidays"  It makes it seem much more personal.

I'm posting pics on the next post so spoilers below


----------



## LindaF (Nov 30, 2015)

here are the pics


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 30, 2015)

My box arrived as well! And once again, I won't be swapping a single thing. 

*Concept Provence hand lotion and scrub*

I love the fragrance of these. I haven't tried the scrub yet, but the hand cream is very thick and works well. I like that there were two items instead of just one. 

*Z Chocolates*

These are amazing, especially #3, described as _'Rich, smooth caramel intermingled with tangy passion fruit, coconut and unctuous mango purée – covered in 70% Venezuelan dark chocolate._' I wouldn't have minded if the whole box had been all 3's, but it's nice to try out various chocolates. I also liked the little pouch and booklet that came with them. They are having a Cyber Monday sale that doubles the chocolate on all orders!

*Souleido scarf*

I got the blue/green one that I loved from the spoiler pic. This is probably my favourite item in the box, and is definitely something I'd have picked out if I'd seen it in a shop. It's 100% silk and the edges are hand-rolled. It turns out these are made in Italy rather than France, but I'm not complaining. 

*w/sun sunglasses*

These are beautiful, and I love the black version that I received. Unfortunately, mine arrived with a broken frame. I received a response within minutes promising a replacement. I need to take some photos. They did come in a really cute case with a cleaning cloth. 

Everything came in a smaller box than before, but it's the same quality and style. Like LindaF, I got a card with my name on the envelope. It has one of my favourite quotations, from Camus: _'In the midst of winter, I discovered within me an invincible summer.'_ I think that sums up the box well!

The tumbler from the last box is my favourite item I've gotten so far from them, but I like the curation of this second box a little more. I'm looking forward to spring!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 30, 2015)

oh i wish i the funds to buy this i am crushing on this one bad


----------



## DianeER (Nov 30, 2015)

My box was just delivered, too. I like the box, but I was somewhat disappointed with the scarf -- when they opened selections, I selected the blue/green one from the spoiler pic and was instead sent this monochromatic one. The pattern's lovely, but I would have preferred some color, I think. Still deciding whether to trade it. (And I love the little booklet with the chocolates! Helped me know beforehand that I would have to AVOID eating #3, since I'm allergic to all things coconut.)

EDIT: OK, the mister says he thinks the monochromatic scarf is classy, so I'll keep it.


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 30, 2015)

I just got my box and I got the blue scarf as requested!  I may swap for a pink since I wear a lot of pink but probably will keep the blue.  I also had the scrub up for swap, but then smelled the handcream and it smells like a cinnamon bun!  After that I immediately removed the scrub from the MSA swap site and decided that when I am feeling down I will scrub my self happy!  Also look forward to trying the chocolates.  I get my Ellada lane box today too so it is an ultimate subscription box day!


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 30, 2015)

DianeER said:


> My box was just delivered, too. I like the box, but I was somewhat disappointed with the scarf -- when they opened selections, I selected the blue/green one from the spoiler pic and was instead sent this monochromatic one. The pattern's lovely, but I would have preferred some color, I think. Still deciding whether to trade it. (And I love the little booklet with the chocolates! Helped me know beforehand that I would have to AVOID eating #3, since I'm allergic to all things coconut.)
> 
> EDIT: OK, the mister says he thinks the monochromatic scarf is classy, so I'll keep it.
> 
> ...


I asked for the blue scarf as well, but received the monochromatic.  I was a little bummed but then perked up when I realized it will go with so many more items!  I can't wait to try the chocolates.  LOVE the sunglasses and the lotions.  So happy I signed on for the annual discount when it first started  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Dec 2, 2015)

I received my box and my preferences (pink scarf, wood-tone sunglasses) were honored.  It's a nice box. 

(I still prefer my Oui Please boxes for variety.  If ONLY they could get their shipping act together).


----------



## MET (Jan 27, 2016)

Just received the following email ....

We are pleased to present news about our upcoming V3: Celebrating Springtime in Provence!

Experience one of the most exciting season's in Provence with this luxury French curation designed to deliver spring to your doorstep.  Our award-winning (merci, Subscriptionista voters) Luxe Provence Box offers a highly curated collection of surprise gift items representing each change of season in Provence.  We ship our parcels four times per year from France to discerning clients around the world (USA, UK, Europe, France, Singapore, Australia, Hong Kong). 

Our V3: Springtime in Provence Collection delivers a discovery experience of luxury tastes and intoxicating fragrances from Provence. Each box will contain one full-size bottle of luxury, niche perfume (up to a $128 value plus importing costs alone) from the prestigious Grasse region, the world's capital of perfume. Additionally, we will feature a new, not yet available product from a prestigious luxury French brand that we cannot wait to reveal. Stay tuned for more details by following us on Facebook or Instagram.

Please note, this curation is in limited supply, available only while supplies last. Shipping is scheduled for early April beginning with our VIP Annual Subscribers.


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 27, 2016)

Based on their facebook and instagram feeds, I think it will be the ayrles perfume that they featured on their blog and the new tea line from laudree.


----------



## DianeER (Jan 28, 2016)

Not more perfume... sigh.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 28, 2016)

@@vanstoj I love Ladurée so I hope you're right! I've had their tea before and it was nice. 

This is the perfume they mentioned:

http://www.la-parfumerie-arlesienne.com/boutique/

But none of those would be $128, so it might be something else. Maybe there will be variations we could choose from?


----------



## Emily Thompson (Feb 5, 2016)

I received an email today saying VIP members (annual subscribers I'm assuming) get their choice of perfume from Au Pays de la Fleur d’Oranger and a link to fill out your choice.  Here's hoping my choice gets honored this time!


----------



## MET (Feb 5, 2016)

I am not overly fond with the inclusion of a perfume in this box. Since perfume interacts with your skin and body chemistry picking one blindly from a few sentences does not work for me.


----------



## DianeER (Feb 5, 2016)

@@MET I agree. I have no idea from their verbal descriptions of these scents how to choose one, and I can't imagine what any of them will smell like. I really don't like the idea of perfume in a luxe box (especially since I don't care for perfume in the first place); both Luxe Provence and Oui Please have disappointed me recently in that regard.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 6, 2016)

I love perfume and have been wanting to try this kind, so I really look forward to it. But I've never smelled any of the perfumes mentioned in the descriptions, so it's not helpful.


----------



## penny13 (Feb 14, 2016)

"La Saint-Valentin, est là! Spoil yourself, or "_votre amour_", French-style with the luxury gift box of the season. To spread the love, we are offering *$10 off today only with the code "amour"* on all single season purchases of our V3: Springtime in Provence Box curation shipping early April 2016."

It's soooo tempting...but I know I shouldn't.


----------



## DianeER (Feb 14, 2016)

And now it seems that *TWO* of the items in the Spring 2016 box will be perfume? Eek. (Ick.)


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 15, 2016)

It does look like 2 perfumes.  For the price that this subscription box is ($195), I would certainly expect better.  I do not think I will be renewing .


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't mind it, though of course it depends on how they smell when I get them. I view it as two chances to get a perfume I like, rather than just one. I'd love a spoiler for a non-perfume item though! 
 



> In addition to the luxury French fragrance collection, each parcel will also contain high-quality, spring themed gourmet and lifestyle items.


So curious about the rest...

Edit: Oh! I just realized, the soft perfumes are the solid type!

http://www.sabemasson.com/fr/shop.html

Well now I want them allllll.....


----------



## Weebs (Feb 16, 2016)

MoiSurtout said:


> Edit: Oh! I just realized, the soft perfumes are the solid type!
> 
> http://www.sabemasson.com/fr/shop.html
> 
> Well now I want them allllll.....


I don't subscribe to this box but I just got a $15 Glossybox (past boxes sale) with one of these solid perfumes in it and I thought it would be a throw away/swap item.  I got Copacabana scent and I seriously am in LOVE with it.  It's soft and very subtle.  It's not at all like a harsh spray on type of perfume.  I would almost say it's more like a lightly scented lotion that you would put on after a shower.  I'm totally considering getting more scents now.


----------



## MET (Mar 3, 2016)

I guess based on the other boxes I anticipated a March 1st shipping date but it looks like it's April 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 4, 2016)

A good way to celebrate April Fool's Day?

They posted a Perl B clutch on instagram a while back:


Perl B posted the same pic and Luxe Provence's comment was 'cannot wait!'

It's hard to tell with them though because they do launch parties, a shopping service and curate boxes for other things. So they may just be doing an event for Perl B rather than including it in a box. Could be a hint though, who knows?


----------



## DianeER (Mar 4, 2016)

And notice the sunglasses in that picture? And the LP box, and isn't that one of the bottle of perfume they hinted would be in the next box? I think you may be on to something.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't think the clutch will be in this box, because they've updated their description. I've snipped out the irrelevant bits, but here's the gist of it:



> This season we are delivering Springtime in Provence to your doorstep experienced through a luxury French gift collection of home textiles, luxury beauty and niche fragrances.
> 
> 
> To compliment our fragrance collection, we will feature a new Luxe Provence brand that we are very excited to share, who is taking skincare to a new pure, level.
> ...


We already know the two perfumes, so it sounds like the other items will be a skincare item and napkins:

They posted this earlier and I didn't pay attention as I thought it was the same tea towels as before, but they're definitely napkins and the comments confirm they're in this box:


They've also updated the description of their service in general to say they send '3-4 high-quality, full-size products' whereas before I think it was 4–5. Obviously this box has four items, and I've noticed they're generous with their counting, but I'm curious about the next box.


----------



## MET (Mar 5, 2016)

MoiSurtout said:


> MoiSurtout, on 05 Mar 2016 - 12:40 PM, said:They've also updated the description of their service in general to say they send '3-4 high-quality, full-size products' whereas before I think it was 4–5. Obviously this box has four items, and I've noticed they're generous with their counting, but I'm curious about the next box.


Thanks for the update.  I'm interested to see what's in the box and glad that my year is coming to a close - I'll actually cancel after I receive the next box to ensure that they do not automatically renew.


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 5, 2016)

I also will not be renewing after the summer box.  Too expensive and the value is not there.  I will continue with Ouiplease for my French fix.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 7, 2016)

I absolutely loved my first box, but I knew the hero item and knew that I loved it.  I do enjoy seeing your reveals though (the last box and the next one) and will live vicariously through you.  It's just a tad outside my budget (by tad, I mean a lot).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 8, 2016)

Another update with a little more info about the last two items:



> Source de Provence
> 
> This brand new luxury cosmetics product line was recently launched after three years of extensive testing to achieve products that are 99% natural in origin from Provence. We have tested a range of their products ourselves, and are pleased to be the first to deliver these luxury cosmetics around the world from Provence to your door.
> 
> ...


They pretty much said on Instagram that the table item is napkins. Here is the site for Source de Provence; this page has the sets they sell:

http://www.sourcedeprovence.com/product-category/nos-offres-de-fin-dannee-4/

I imagine though that LP will curate their own choices though, and they don't say how many items there will be or whether they will be full size.

Personally, I'm very excited for this box, although I know a lot of people won't like it.


----------



## MET (Mar 8, 2016)

MoiSurtout said:


> MoiSurtout, on 08 Mar 2016 - 4:34 PM, saidersonally, I'm very excited for this box, although I know a lot of people won't like it.


LOL - I'm in the won't like it camp.  I have never been more underwhelmed with a subscription than this one and in retrospect really wish I had not signed up for the annual subscription.


----------



## DianeER (Mar 8, 2016)

Absolutely agree with you, @MET. 2 perfumes, natural cosmetics, and linen napkins. I am already looking forward to trading the whole thing. Can hardly wait for my year to be over, honestly.


----------



## MET (Apr 2, 2016)

According to their email boxes have shipped - the one really great thing about LP is that they are timely.

*Shipping This Season: USA Updates*
We have shipped out our USA packages from Provence as of April 1 (no, joke!) and they will be arriving at our partner's facility in California for the perfume handling. We have partnered with Beauty Habit to help deliver this season's collection and ease customs handling for the USA. _For this season only, our USA clients will receive their packages locally from UPS and they will not require signature._ We will send out all individual tracking numbers by email prior to the end of next week.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 6, 2016)

Spoilers for summer!

 



> This summer, we will feature an exclusive designer bag collaboration created for Luxe Provence made of luxurious French linen and leather. This effortlessly, chic South of France "designer bag collection" will be perfect to tote along to the beach, for a picnic or stylishly shopping about in the city. These Luxe Provence custom designed bags will be accompanied by a highly curated, luxury lifestyle collection that every Provence Rosé wine lover will truly appreciate. La Vie est Belle en Provence this summer... delivered to your doorstep. More details to be revealed soon.


Perl B, maybe? I'm sad it'll be the last box in my annual sub!

Edit: Confirmed as Perl B, looks like the one in the pic above:

http://instagify.com/media/1202979932936711580_1373256898

And there'll be something from Rose &amp; Marius. I think this box may turn out to be my favourite of the four...


----------



## DianeER (Apr 13, 2016)

I got an email tonight saying my Luxe Provence box has been released from customs and is on its way to me via UPS... which explains the 4 pound mystery package in my UPS tracker which will be delivered on Thursday.


----------



## MET (Apr 13, 2016)

DianeER said:


> DianeER, on 13 Apr 2016 - 04:28 AM, said:I got an email tonight saying my Luxe Provence box has been released from customs and is on its way to me via UPS... which explains the 4 pound mystery package in my UPS tracker which will be delivered on Thursday.


 I received the email too but my box won't arrive until next Monday.   Since two of the items are perfume (and I am very picky about my perfumes), I am not too excited about this box but it will be good to check it off the list.


----------



## DianeER (Apr 13, 2016)

Ditto @@MET I am not sure how much of this box I will end up keeping. But already the summer box is sounding as if it will make up for this one!


----------



## DianeER (Apr 15, 2016)

I received my box yesterday. I think the items are growing on me, but it's tricky to know if I will keep some of them or not, since I don't know about the scents -- but how can I tell without opening them, after which they'll no longer be new if I want to swap them?? Decisions, decisions....


----------



## LindaF (Apr 15, 2016)

This is my last box since I initially signed up for the annual. And like Oui Please I'm glad my subscription is over!! Linen napkins, 2 perfumes and an anti-aging cream


----------



## DianeER (Apr 15, 2016)

@@LindaF we got the same box, down to the perfume type. 

If you signed up for an annual when they first started, though, your first box was Fall 2015, so you have one more coming (as do I). You can check your account on their website to verify when you first paid them, but they've only sent 3 boxes so far (Fall with the tumbler, Winter with the sunglasses, and Spring with the perfume).


----------



## vanstoj (Apr 15, 2016)

Linda F, you should get one more if you signed up for the annual.  Our firsts box was fall, so you should get summer.


----------



## LindaF (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks ladies thought we were done already. I emailed to verify that it wasn't an automatic renewal and they responded back that it was not


----------



## MET (Apr 18, 2016)

Received my box and the one variation was the larger perfume - I received Violette instead of Jasmin.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 19, 2016)

@@MET I believe I'm getting Violette as well. What do you think of it?


----------



## MET (Apr 19, 2016)

MoiSurtout said:


> MoiSurtout, on 19 Apr 2016 - 01:06 AM, said:MoiSurtout, on 19 Apr 2016 - 01:06 AM, said@MET I believe I'm getting Violette as well. What do you think of it?


@@MoiSurtout - It smells nice but it's not one I will wear regularly.  A shame because my favorite violet perfume from L'Artisan Parfumeur was discontinued.

Please let us know how you like it.   The other perfume is very light and one that will be perfect for Spring/Summer.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 19, 2016)

Got my box!
 
Violette Sacrée perfume – It's different from what I usually wear, so it's nice to try something new. I didn't like it at first sniff, but it's lovely a minute or two after it dries. I've been sniffing my wrist every few minutes. I love the bottle even more than in photos, especially turned with the blank side forward. It's minimalist and beautiful. 
 
Copacabana soft perfume – I love this type of perfume and the fragrance is pleasant. It's a simpler scent and doesn't hold my attention the way Violette Sacrée does, but I will definitely carry it in my purse. The packaging is charming.
 
Napkins – I already knew I'd love these, and they don't disappoint. I like that two are natural and two are white. I admit though I'm tempted to sew one of them into a pouch, because the mirrored image would be perfect for that. 
 
Cream – This was a surprise hit for me. I really love it! The texture, fragrance, everything. 

Overall I'm very happy. This is the third box where I'm not swapping a single item.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 2, 2016)

I was totally wrong guessing the clutch for Perl B – the spoiler is a tote! 

https://www.instagram.com/luxeprovence/

Should be perfect for my cruise this winter.


----------



## MET (May 2, 2016)

@@MoiSurtout - thanks for keeping us updated!  The tote will be fantastic for your cruise - it looks very versatile.


----------



## DianeER (Jun 16, 2016)

Email received overnight says they'll be shipping starting June 27. Also, there will be *2* Perl B bags in the box: the carry-all tote and a "Chill It Sack to keep your bottles cool in style".

 



> This special, limited edition curation features an exclusively designed luxury bag collection in collaboration with *Perl B, *a budding Provence luxury brand known for their perfect mix of Nordic design and quality French craftsmanship. *This designer French bag collection value is $195 USD alone.*
> 
> The curation celebrates effortless chic style along with the French tradition of "apéro" featuring four Luxe Provence Brands including: Perl B, Rose et Marius, Aix et Terra along with our very own creation.


----------



## MET (Jun 16, 2016)

@@DianeER - thanks for posting. I really look forward to this box!  Overall I have been underwhelmed by this subscription however to be fair they have a strong curation and high quality items.


----------



## DianeER (Jun 16, 2016)

MET said:


> Overall I have been underwhelmed by this subscription however to be fair they have a strong curation and high quality items.


I think the spring box was the most disappointing to me, with 2 perfumes (neither of which I have even considered opening), a skin cream I haven't taken out of the box, and 4 cloth napkins that I put in a drawer and forgot about. They could redeem themselves with this summer box, though. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 16, 2016)

I am most curious about their 'very own creation'. Some sort of logo-branded item? A beauty product? Something else entirely? I guess I'll have to wait and see!

This is my last box and I don't think I'll renew, although I've loved getting this sub for the past year. I've liked every item so far, no exceptions.


----------



## MET (Jun 30, 2016)

Has anyone received shipping information?


----------



## DianeER (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes, I got a notification overnight that my box is on the move via DHL and will arrive Tuesday (during my 3 week vacation).


----------



## MET (Jul 1, 2016)

DianeER said:


> DianeER, on 01 Jul 2016 - 09:48 AM, said:Yes, I got a notification overnight that my box is on the move via DHL and will arrive Tuesday (during my 3 week vacation).


Have a great vacation!  I still haven't received anything and will give them until Tuesday.


----------



## Janelle Pitchford (Jul 5, 2016)

Arrived today in California


----------



## MET (Jul 6, 2016)

JanellePitch said:


> JanellePitch, on 05 Jul 2016 - 8:33 PM, said:Arrived today in California


Looks lovely! Mine just shipped today so hopefully I will have it next week.  What do you think of the bag? It looks like it is rather large.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jul 12, 2016)

Has anyone else received a shipping notice?  Last week they sent an email saying they're adding an extra if your box doesn't ship by Monday (yesterday).  i have not received my shipping notice or any other email at this time.


----------



## MET (Jul 14, 2016)

drkornea said:


> drkornea, on 12 Jul 2016 - 2:49 PM, said:Has anyone else received a shipping notice?  Last week they sent an email saying they're adding an extra if your box doesn't ship by Monday (yesterday).  i have not received my shipping notice or any other email at this time.


Hopefully you've yours by now. Mine arrived on Monday - it was delayed because they said they had to repack the boxes.  I received the same box as @ with lavender jelly.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jul 14, 2016)

MET said:


> Hopefully you've yours by now. Mine arrived on Monday - it was delayed because they said they had to repack the boxes.  I received the same box as @ with lavender jelly.


It's still not here.  I emailed them yesterday for an update and am awaiting a response.  I hope this extra is great!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm waiting too – someone on MSA asked to have her box shipped in the last batch, in order to receive the extra, and I think they told her it would ship on the 18th. 

I don't really mind, but I look forward to getting the box. 

@ What is the vervaine item from Rose et Marius? I hadn't noticed it before.


----------



## Janelle Pitchford (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi! 

@@MoiSurtout It's a liquid soap sample of verbena 

http://www.roseetmarius.com/en/liquid-soap/890-savon-liquide-verveine.html


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 14, 2016)

@ Thanks, I look forward to trying it!


----------



## Emily Thompson (Sep 25, 2016)

Did anyone resub?  I had to pass but I'm curious to see what they'll send in the future!


----------



## DianeER (Sep 26, 2016)

I let my sub lapse after my year ended.


----------



## Janelle Pitchford (Sep 26, 2016)

I bought a single for Fall and re-subbed for the annual starting in Winter. It's a lot more expensive than others but I love the curations and thoughtfulness that goes into each package.


----------

